#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Oprecht gezocht naar de ware vrouw van me leven. Insha'Allah

## Mr-Imaan786

*Salam, mar7ba & welkom!*

Ik ben een oprechte, eerlijke en aantrekkelijke man. Ik ben open en heb een groot gevoel voor humor. Ik lach graag en ik ga graag om met mensen die graag lol hebben en zichzelf en het leven niet al te serieus nemen. Ik hou van een goed gesprek (ben ik goed in!), goed boek of een leuke spannende film! (bij voorkeur met een speciaal iemand, zoals jij). Over mezelf: Ik verzorg mezelf goed. alles op een rijtje hamdl, ik ben romantisch en gepassioneerd. Ik kan goed luisteren en ik ben trouw in vriendschappen. Ik hecht veel waarde aan trouw, eerlijkheid en vertrouwen. Ik hou van verrassingen. Ik ben positief ingesteld en dat zoek ik ook in een toekomstige partner. Ik geloof dat echte liefde magisch is en ik ben op zoek naar die ene vrouw bij wie ik dat magische gevoel krijg. 

Ik zoek een vrouw die mijn beste maatje wil zijn, voor de rest van ons leven. Je bent leuk, intelligent en zorgt goed voor jezelf. Je hebt lol en maakt plezier maar je weet ook wanneer je serieus moet zijn. Je bent warm, romantisch, gepassioneerd, trouw, eerlijk en je houd van een lolletje. Ik hou van vrouwen die zichzelf durven zijn. Je weet wat je wilt en je stopt niet voor je het hebt. Je bent goed in wat je doet en je hebt een sterk karakter. Je moet wel een gevoelige kant hebben en niet bang zijn om te huilen. Tenslotte ben ik er om je tranen weg te zoenen en misschien met je mee te huilen. Maar je moet vooral graag lachen en volop in het leven staan. Je wilt een man die je beschermt, in plaats van je overheerst toch??

Leeftijd, afkomst en het verleden is niet belangrijk. Iedereen verdient een kans!

Heb ik je interesse gewekt? Waar wacht je nog op! Stuur me gauw een PM en wellicht totzo! 

*Liefs*

----------


## nihaya

maascha Allah broeder. Jij weet precies wat je wilt en waarna je zoekt.
je bent geen marokaan, nou ik wel,een berber,ik zoek eigenlijk geen marokaan,want de meesten leven met cultuur,
en niet echt islam.dus vandaar,Maar ik ben wel heel nieuwsgierig na je oorsprong.
oow ja en mijn leeftijd is 33 jaar, en heb een kindje..nou ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## Halima-qqc

What the fack aantrekkelijk

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

ahww thanks  :Smilie: 
up...

----------


## YousraBelgi

Welke nationaliteit heb je? Gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Dank jullie allen voor zulke lieve woorden  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

UP  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Upppp  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Upp...

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

up....

----------


## moslima1979

Salaam

Hoe gaat het met jou en met jou naaste. 
Ik las jou bericht en zo te lezen hou je ook van pozie. Romeo en julia. En weet ben ik jou julia. :-)
Wel happy end , :-)

Ik kom uit Belgi 

Indien je nog leef inchallah. Geef me een seintje

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Upp...  :Smilie:

----------


## Krullebollaatje1993

Heey heey,
Je bericht gaf me een fijn en vertrouwd gevoel.. Als je nog opzoek bent naar die ene leuke dame kan je me dan terug berichten?
Ik hoor het wel!
Groetjes,
Latifa

----------


## Wasillaa

Mooi verwoord zeg, ben benieuwd; heb je die ene bijzondere vrouw al ontmoet?...

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Uppp...

----------


## nadia23 mocro

upp voor wat heb je nog steeda niemand gevonden ?

----------


## nadia23 mocro

als je nog niemand hebt kan je me emailen.

----------


## Mooie meid

En je ware gevonden of niet

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Dankjewel voor jullie berichten

----------


## moslimaaa1987

Salaam alaikoum imraam,

Ik ben genteresseerd... mocht je nog niemand tegen zijn gekomen dan hoor ik het graag van je. .

Tot spreeks  :Smilie:  inchallah

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Up...  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Uppp...

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Uppp...

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Uppp...

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Upppp..

----------


## Lady-32

Pm aub

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Upp en pm jij mij inshallah het lukt niet.

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Upppp

----------


## Aysee

Ik ben een bekeerling. Is dat een probleem 🙈

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Nee hoor is geen probleem. Pm me

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Up :-)

----------


## Nihadniya

Zo nep!

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Jammer dat je zo oordeelt. Jammer dat je als dame zo praat. Heel jammer dat mensen alleen maar negatief over een ander kunnen zijn. Ik ga een dwaas niet veel meer dan dit zeggen dat je in dit soort zaken geleid dient te worden

----------


## Kika93

Kemal mij een bericht sturen wie weet

----------


## Lamia1

Stuur een Pm wie weet

----------


## Lamia1

Stuur een bericht wie weet

----------


## lady32

Pm mij svp

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

salaam
kan jij me pm sturen. het lukt bij mij niet.
wsalaam

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

lukt niet

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

Nog steeds opzoek

----------


## Mr-Imaan786

upppp

----------

